

The Update Framework (TUF) - steilpass
http://theupdateframework.com/

======
steilpass
Came to my attention since Dockers new project notary leverages it:
[https://github.com/docker/notary](https://github.com/docker/notary)

~~~
steilpass
The HN thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9759902](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9759902)

